# X-trail accessories



## ksokos (May 5, 2005)

Hello,
Can anyone send me a link where i can buy accessories for my x-trail?
I am from Greece and I prefer from somewhere where they can deliver via courier


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ksokos said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone send me a link where i can buy accessories for my x-trail?
> I am from Greece and I prefer from somewhere where they can deliver via courier


You might try this lot in the UK, or this.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ksokos said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone send me a link where i can buy accessories for my x-trail?
> I am from Greece and I prefer from somewhere where they can deliver via courier



Hi there and welcome to the forum.

Can you be more specific and state what type of accessories are you after?

In any case if you do a search on this forum for accessories you will find the following threads which pretty much cover every possible accessory you could think of 

So, have fun reading.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85424&highlight=accessories

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90902&highlight=accessories

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86909&highlight=accessories

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85621&highlight=accessories

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82141&highlight=accessories


----------



## ksokos (May 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> You might try this lot in the UK, or this.


This crowd in Austria are a bit closer to Greece. 

http://www.4x4styling.com/Cars/Nissan/X_Trail_E.htm


----------

